# Who has the most routers?



## valkyre00 (Jun 7, 2009)

It's amazing how a simple tool that's been around a very long time can create so much interest. Just curious, but who owns the most routers? I have 4 BTW.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Marvin, you're just a piker... 

I've got 6. BTW, welcome to our little corner of the 'net.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BobJ3 would easy win hands down. He probably has around 50 routers, heck, I doubt even he knows how many he has :jester:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*How many??????????????*



Bob N said:


> BobJ3 would easy win hands down. He probably has around 50 routers, heck, I doubt even he knows how many he has :jester:




Bob, Bj can't count that high. So, I doubt that we will never know unless someone helps him.:yes4::haha::agree:


----------



## jkbogi (Jan 23, 2010)

I have 9. One mounted on a Legacy mill, one in a router table, two for general use, one antique for looks and 4 trim routers set up for specific functions.


----------



## valkyre00 (Jun 7, 2009)

Amazing tools... It's funny how you can spend $300 on a router and $3000 on accessories and bits. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## valkyre00 (Jun 7, 2009)

Bosch 1617 EVSPK
PC 690LR
Bosch Colt Router VS
PC 892
More to follow...


----------



## Roadcrew (Nov 25, 2009)

I have two one table mounted and for freehand.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob N said:


> BobJ3 would easy win hands down. He probably has around 50 routers, heck, I doubt even he knows how many he has :jester:


It'd probably be between BobJ3 and Rick. I heard Rick mention once that he had "42 routers, last time I counted".


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

3 PC 890s
1 PC 693
3 trim routers


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Can I get you guys to convince my wife I need several? 

1 semi-stolen from brother almost useless Craftsman
2 Black And Decker rotary tools, 1 still in the box
1 RZ5 Rotozip that is unable to have the chuck opened so it stays with the zipmate cutter attached.
1 Ryobi that came with the table/router combo from Home Depot

Need to get a new Rotozip, thinking a RZ10 or RZ20 and then need to get a good plunge Router.

I used to have a cordless Rotozip clone but it got tossed with the rest of the tools in that kit when the batteries went. Was a Nikota I think...the guys at Checkers told Her that they were changing over to carrying that brand for cordless tools. Never ever saw the brand there again after we bought the Drill/Sander/jigsaw/rotarytool/flashlight combo. At least it was only around $60 for the whole set up and it lived long enough to finish making the surround for the big tub.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What's happened to Bj, I think that he's still in his shop counting!


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

I have 7 routers, 2 in table, 2 Kress 900w removable, 1very old litle Kress 450w and 2 other on various tools, but we must say that I have 2 workshops, so these are 3 routers in workshops 1 and 4 in the other

Santé


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I think in one of his DVD's Norm Abrams says he has 50+ routers... not 100% about that. 

Personally, I own 5.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I must quit buying bits. I've run out of routers to put them in.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

5 at home, plus 3 Dremels, but only 1 base, and 3 at school. I really only use 3 at a time.


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

Anything over 10 routers and you most likely have some tools sitting around collecting dust, even if you use 3 or 4 on a near daily basis (not counting table mounted units) most of us have a favorite go-to model or two that do most of the work, and a few for specialty needs, trimmers mortising jigs etc.
If you have anything over 20 routers and you don't have a lot of employees using them, you have most likely crossed the line into a category I'll call "tool hoarding" resulting from some kind of un-checked compulsive behavior.
Consider this: Habitat For Humanity can help you.
With the recent Earthquake in Haiti, HFH will be shortly beginning a massive rebuilding campaign that all of us can help out with by donating un-used tools. I'm not sure what voltage they use in Haiti, but a good deal of their "third world" projects are done with the use of generators anyway, so 110v or 220v can be utilized. HFH international has no direct link for tool donations, but if you check with your local chapter (in your state or country) they will be glad to assist you, just google HTH.
This would be a great way to help out and clean out your shop at the same time. Realistically, routers would not sit high up on the list of needed tools for Haiti specifically, but a lot of us have extra tools that might.
Something to consider...


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I have 13, 2-PC- 890, 2-PC 690, 1-PC 19.2 volt, 3-Craftsman, 3-Ryobi, 1-trim router & 1-Roto zip.

Jack


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

He who dies with the most routers wins!


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

Another piker here, with only four motorized routers, and one manual router.
I also have a dremel tool and a big honking die grinder. 

Two that I would love to scoop are the PC 100, 7/8hp router; and the PC 310 2/3hp trimmer. Beautiful machines.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

I think I have 7 or 8


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 


All I can say you can't have to many routers 

12 Porter Cable
14 Craftsman
4 Freud
1 T4
1 MLCS
6 Dremel
3 Bosch
2 Roto-Zip
3 HF (Trim)
1 Sioux Air type
1 Triton
1 GMC
1 CarveWright
1 Black Decker
1 Makita

I think that's all 

====


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey BJ.... unless you got rid of it, I think you missed the M12V 

That would make 53?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Nope still have it , a CRS thing ..

======



Bob N said:


> Hey BJ.... unless you got rid of it, I think you missed the M12V
> 
> That would make 53?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

CRS??? What's that... Crazy Router Syndrome :jester::sarcastic::lol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

hahahahaha I think that's it , but I can't remember 

===



Bob N said:


> CRS??? What's that... Crazy Router Syndrome :jester::sarcastic::lol:


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I can see the need to have more than one router, but 53 !!!
Why on earth would you ever nead 53 routers for your own use ?
Bobj3, you keep saying you are a cheap SOB, but you've just proved you're anything but.
I'd like to know which are you're top 5 from those 53 Bob.

I had 2, but now just have 1. Plan on going back to 2 soon though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gavin

I do love routers ,, I guess it would be 
Craftsman
Porter Cable
Freud
T4
M12V
and tons of router bits to go with them . I will not say how many router bits I have but it's toooooo many  it's real CRS thing when I need to find the right one for the job.

in that order ..I guess, but I do love them, most only do one job, can't have to many of them... 

======



gav said:


> I can see the need to have more than one router, but 53 !!!
> Why on earth would you ever nead 53 routers for your own use ?
> Bobj3, you keep saying you are a cheap SOB, but you've just proved you're anything but.
> I'd like to know which are you're top 5 from those 53 Bob.
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Are you being completely honest with us Bob because I suspect that you are about to open a tool store. It would do very well, what other tool store is able to give genuine professional advice.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

When I had my tool store it was very hard for me not to take them all home with me each night, I guess that's why I worked 7 days a week and 16 hours days ,did that for 7 years and than the BOSS ,ok,, me or the store,that did it.. ,,but now I'm in same trap but I'm older and so is the BOSS..  and it's hard for me to pass on great deals on routers now.. :jester::jester:


=======



harrysin said:


> Are you being completely honest with us Bob because I suspect that you are about to open a tool store. It would do very well, what other tool store is able to give genuine professional advice.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Its not the number of router we have its *what we can achieve* with what we have. It certainly is in your favour to have more than one for certain projects I have three set up in their router table but I get a greater variety of projects completed with the router in the plunge mode. Just as a matter of interest I have three Makita and two Hitachi 1/2" routers I use regularly. 

Tom
(Template Tom)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

To me it's like having a socket set, they all do the same type job but having the right socket for the job makes the job easy, it's true I have more than one socket set like most do, at last count I have about 20, so to say you can't have to many..just like routers.

Just like routers, a small one and a big one and many times you need to use the same size on the same job just like sockets..maybe with a air tool..

It's true I may not need the 3" socket all the time but if I don't have it I can't use it for the job,in my big in-pact socket set it goes from 1/4" to 3" ,so to say I should have the right tool to do the job just like routers... 



=========


----------



## Marcus (Dec 1, 2009)

Ummmm,

I have 1 router (freud) and just used it for the first time this past weekend!!!

Please, hold the applause :thank_you2:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

" When I had my tool store it was very hard for me not to take them all home with me each night "

Was the company's initials HF? :jester::jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Well no hahahahahaha LOL

It was BJ's Equipment Co. Inc.

Buy-Sale-Trade , I had a pawn lic.also.. 
When I see the new show on TV now called Pawn (Stars) Shop it's gets my heart going big time , that's just the way it was for me ,something new every day, toys,toys,toys 

======





BigJimAK said:


> " When I had my tool store it was very hard for me not to take them all home with me each night "
> 
> Was the company's initials HF? :jester::jester:


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Marcus said:


> Ummmm,
> 
> I have 1 router (freud) and just used it for the first time this past weekend!!!
> 
> Please, hold the applause :thank_you2:


:dance3:

How long till the next one?  Or if not a next one, when are more bits arriving to do different profiles?


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

Tom76 said:


> Its not the number of router we have its *what we can achieve* with what we have.


Actually, it *is *all about who has the most routers, this time. :wacko:


----------



## Marcus (Dec 1, 2009)

DerekO said:


> :dance3:
> 
> How long till the next one?  Or if not a next one, when are more bits arriving to do different profiles?


May be a while. I'm just getting started with all this so I'll hone down my skills a little before venturing out into more routers.

I do have a good supply of bits already though!!!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Add a trend T11 to my list. It is not better, just extra. Style set up on 1, rail on the other, etc.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> Well no hahahahahaha LOL
> 
> ...


That must have felt like Tim Allen's (Tim "the Tool Man" Taylor) nirvana. Did you have a shop set up in the back room, so you could "test drive" every tool before accepting it, to ensure pawn value? <Envisioning someone walking into BJ's Equipment to pawn a set of 200 router bits>


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Most of the time I just plugged them in and run them to make sure they did run, most did but sometimes they did not and I got them for a buck or two for parts only thing, sold off for 5.oo bucks to 20.oo bucks the norm.

Most of the router bits that I got in ( Junk ) they got put in the scrap iron box and sold for 25 cents ea., it's funny many would get on floor with the bits and dig out the out junk bits, I guess they are going to use them for nails,tent stakes  or what every...just like the Japan/China sockets it would always crack me up to see a guy on his butt going into the junk stuff  but I will say many pulled out the old Craftsman stuff and took them down to Sears to get new ones in trade.  25 cents for a 1 1/2" socket not to bad..most would only buy the ones with a crack in them 

But we also sold the High End stuff,Snap-On, etc. for 50% off of list,that was the norm for most tools..

Started off with a 10' x 15' shop in 3 years it was a 15,000 sq.ft. shop, with tons of used tools, wall to wall ,I got most of my gray hair at that time of my life 

======



BigJimAK said:


> That must have felt like Tim Allen's (Tim "the Tool Man" Taylor) nirvana. Did you have a shop set up in the back room, so you could "test drive" every tool before accepting it, to ensure pawn value? <Envisioning someone walking into BJ's Equipment to pawn a set of 200 router bits>


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I have 7 routers, with plans to buy a new Bosch 1617 and another trim router soon. The most used router is my HF trim router.

Getting my home shop set up slowly after moving into a house with a large garage.:yes4:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Randy.. Feels good to spread your wings, eh?


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

My Wife or I would have been one of those crawling through the bargain bins.  If it was back when I could still get around She would have had me doing it looking for the craftsman ones. 

That is if I could get Her into a pawn shop. For some reason she has a phobia about them that She just can't explain.

I did just watch part of 2 episodes last night. The Winchester Rifle and the gun/key. Was fun watching the gun/key being shot even if not loaded with a bullet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Derek

That was a good one " The Winchester Rifle and the gun/key " that's one of the items I would not take in , many ,many of them came in HOT if you know what I mean, so I stopped taking them in  good money out the door so to speak,we had to hold all items for 10 days and then the cops would show up and load them all the door  most of the time..and they are slow checking them out I would get one or two back in 180 days maybe.




========



DerekO said:


> My Wife or I would have been one of those crawling through the bargain bins.  If it was back when I could still get around She would have had me doing it looking for the craftsman ones.
> 
> That is if I could get Her into a pawn shop. For some reason she has a phobia about them that She just can't explain.
> 
> I did just watch part of 2 episodes last night. The Winchester Rifle and the gun/key. Was fun watching the gun/key being shot even if not loaded with a bullet.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I forgot about all of the rules regarding pawning things...I remember reading in the local paper about the rules for them around the time they started moving in more shops because of the reopening of the racetrack and the already existing casinos.

I think it might have been in the city council minutes, been so long ago I am not sure. I do remember that they wanted a video tape of the transaction of every thing pawned/sold to the shop. Seemed like a lot of work to go through, but there are several local shops so the hassles must be worth it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Buying items under the pawn lic. is very tricky, we started to use the cam.snapshots on all buys items, that's to say a picture of the seller,the item, SN number, picture of his /her driver lic.,thumb print, and tons of paper work to go with it,logs files etc. but most of the time it was worth it.  you would be surprise how many people drive around with a phony ID's.  

============


DerekO said:


> I forgot about all of the rules regarding pawning things...I remember reading in the local paper about the rules for them around the time they started moving in more shops because of the reopening of the racetrack and the already existing casinos.
> 
> I think it might have been in the city council minutes, been so long ago I am not sure. I do remember that they wanted a video tape of the transaction of every thing pawned/sold to the shop. Seemed like a lot of work to go through, but there are several local shops so the hassles must be worth it.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

BigJimAK said:


> Hey Randy.. Feels good to spread your wings, eh?



Yep it does feel great Jim. I have been resawing alot of wood. Breaking in my 19" Griz Bandsaw that set in Storage for a year. Sent my router to Bosch Tuesday to have the Corroded Body Changed. It looked terrible.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Buying items under the pawn lic. is very tricky, we started to use the cam.snapshots on all buys items, that's to say a picture of the seller,the item, SN number, picture of his /her driver lic.,thumb print, and tons of paper work to go with it,logs files etc. but most of the time it was worth it.  you would be surprise how many people drive around with a phony ID's.
> 
> ============


Thumb prints even. Never even thought of that part, but suppose it is a good idea.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Derek

Yep, Big Brother is into many things now days like pawn shops.
They want all the in put they can get to build up the data base..next will DA I'm sure...  we are all just numbers somewhere ...b/4 long the green money will be gone I'm sure..just some plastic cards and a bar code number on your butt or chip in your ear .. 

==========



DerekO said:


> Thumb prints even. Never even thought of that part, but suppose it is a good idea.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> Yep, Big Brother is into many things now days like pawn shops.
> They want all the in put they can get to build up the data base..next will DA I'm sure...  we are all just numbers somewhere ...b/4 long the green money will be gone I'm sure..just some plastic cards and a bar code number on your butt or chip in your ear ..
> ...


RFID chipped, with govt satellites tracking all moves.  When barcodes first came out I can remember my Mom saying soon we were all going to end up with the Number Of The Beast on our foreheads.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Well she is right on ,, they now have the chip in many animals and every one has a SS number before long it will be world wide  it's very sad but it's coming I know the IRS will love it but our friends from Mexico will hate it I'm sure, no chip no job no credit money ,,,,one number and they know all about you ..........

========


DerekO said:


> RFID chipped, with govt satellites tracking all moves.  When barcodes first came out I can remember my Mom saying soon we were all going to end up with the Number Of The Beast on our foreheads.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I remember the year they required a SS number for all dependents on tax returns. A lot of returns got kicked back by the electronic filing for incorrect SS numbers.

Our one dog came chipped from the pound. We haven't chipped the youngest one yet. Thought about it but she never wanders far from me unlike the older pound dog who used to run and run and run and was impossible for me to get back the first few months. Never had to depend on it to get him back as he would normally tire out after a few hours and either come home or get caught by my wife. We were lucky in that he normally would only go to the wooded area by our house or at the walking trail not far from our house and then run back and forth for hours. I used to end up running him with my scooter for 4-6 hours a day, with him helping pull it up the hills on the trail.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

In a small way it's neat, one day down the road you can find your kids,dog,car,computer,cell phone,tools,etc. that have the chip with just one click of the mouse, the I Pod thing is coming real quick...once someone comes up with a new battery, a new company in Boulder,Co. may just have one.
Nanotechnology is coming real quick for many..

==========



DerekO said:


> I remember the year they required a SS number for all dependents on tax returns. A lot of returns got kicked back by the electronic filing for incorrect SS numbers.
> 
> Our one dog came chipped from the pound. We haven't chipped the youngest one yet. Thought about it but she never wanders far from me unlike the older pound dog who used to run and run and run and was impossible for me to get back the first few months. Never had to depend on it to get him back as he would normally tire out after a few hours and either come home or get caught by my wife. We were lucky in that he normally would only go to the wooded area by our house or at the walking trail not far from our house and then run back and forth for hours. I used to end up running him with my scooter for 4-6 hours a day, with him helping pull it up the hills on the trail.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

There already are options at the various cell companies to turn on tracking of the phones on your account so that you can locate where they are. At Verizon I remember it being marketed as being able to keep an "eye" on where your children were when I last got a new phone (actually more of a small computer as it is a Blackberry).

My Wife's previous job was at a floor installer. All of the trucks has gps technology so that they could be tracked down.

OnStar can listen in to you while you are in your car just going along your way. It also can be used to remotely shut down the car. I assume the other car manufacturer's version of OnStar can do the same things.  Cell phone GPS can be used to track you without your permission too. 

Good point will you will be able to know exactly where all of your tools are as they will all have a chip in them and you will just need to go to the computer (or your phone) to check where you left it at or misplaced it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

It would be nice if I could call my tool in the shop and it would buzz in the shop so I can find it  it would help with the CRS thing now and than. 


========







DerekO said:


> There already are options at the various cell companies to turn on tracking of the phones on your account so that you can locate where they are. At Verizon I remember it being marketed as being able to keep an "eye" on where your children were when I last got a new phone (actually more of a small computer as it is a Blackberry).
> 
> My Wife's previous job was at a floor installer. All of the trucks has gps technology so that they could be tracked down.
> 
> ...


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I often need something to find the phone first before I could do that.  Good thing I can send it a message from the computer to help find where the young lab has hidden it while I slept.


----------



## Dirk Zieher (Feb 12, 2010)

*Dirk in TX*

Dirk in TX
I have a Porter Cable 7518 that I use for heavy work and a Porter Cable 7310 that I use mostly for beveling


----------



## Dirk Zieher (Feb 12, 2010)

*how many routers*

Dirk in TX
I have got 2
Porter Cable 7310 for beveling and hinge mortising
Porter Cable 7518 for everyting else


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Back to actually routers 

I have to add a new Chicago Electric 1.5hp 1/4th collet plunge router. 

Used it all day yesterday....think made more dust than the rest of the year so far combined


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

I have 12 Makita 3612 br's that I inherited from my fathers pattern shop when I shut the business down. These ole donkeys have really been through the mill since the eighties but are still working like new and to be honest I really wouldn't want anything else. Then there is the pantograph mill but that is an altogether different sort of beast, perhaps one day when I feel really brave I'll try to move it into the basement peace-meal as it weighs around two ton.


----------

